# Happy Mother's Day!



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just wanted to wish all of you a very Happy Mother's Day! I hope it is full of family,friends,flowers and furkids!:grouphug:

:kiss::hug::kiss::hug:





My day will be spent at work....but I want you all to enjoy yours!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks. Same to you Julie and all forum Mom's (human and 4-legged)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Mother's Day to you all. I hope you all have a wonderful day tomorrow. I would like to send this out special to Suzanne. I know this will be the one you will always remember, having your Julien home with you.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy Mother's Day to all of you lovely mothers, from Evye, Bentley and "me".


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy got me a present. A sissygirl cake!! It really does look like a hav.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy Mother's Day ladies!!

Sissy's cake looks delicious and does look like a hav. :hungry:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY ALL"
We hope you have a great day with family.​





​


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to everyone!!!

DH just said, "When is Dog's Day?" I said, "OMG, every day is dog's day!!!" :dance:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy Mother's Day to everyone!!!!! Hope everyone has a great day!!!!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

*Happy Mother's Day to everyone!*

Have a great day! Baloo got me a card with lots of licks, then I let him shred the envelope, he was so happy


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> I just wanted to wish all of you a very Happy Mother's Day! I hope it is full of family,friends,flowers and furkids!:grouphug:
> 
> :kiss::hug::kiss::hug:
> 
> And Food! Don't forget that. We are going out for a wonderful brunch, then a hike with Gryff. We are going to the Beekman Arms in Rhinebeck, NY this morning. It's the oldest Inn in America. George Washington really did sleep there. It's a beautiful place.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

:wave:

HAVIE MOTHER'S DAY!

I'm so glad I found this forum last year! You've all helped me become a better "havie mother"!!

:grouphug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!

Wow, I've never seen a Havanese cake before! Very cool, Marie!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is a cute cake Marie! 

I hope everyone is enjoying their day. I think you don't have to have had a human baby to be a "Mom"....I think all women are moms....moms to their husbands,other family members,havs and other pupsters and pets---it is "women's day" "mother's day"! I celebrate you all!:grouphug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Happy Mother's Day to everyone, whether a mom to Havs and/or to children!
Marie, your cake absolutely ROCKS, I LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

*Another little message!*

Hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's day! To my surprise, my mother gave ME a little gift to celebrate the day! I have no children but am a mommy to Mimi. I was thrilled!!

I want to share this message with everyone!

(the little doggie doesn't look like Mimi, but that was okay)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That was very sweet!


----------

